# Profile update ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you received a profile update or two from me, I apologize. It was only meant to be a message to one particular individual who keeps lurking about the site. I don't believe anyone here has my email with 55 in it, but if you do, it is no longer valid. oops !


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah Larry...

Come out of hiding we ???? you.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

azpredator..., other then this reply; I am not posting publicly on social media at this time.

I am however, keeping in contact with old friends through IM on Predator Talk.

I am also reading post and keeping up with old friends activities via their post and responses. Folks such as Glenway (Glen) , akiceman25 (Todd) and others like C2C (Cam) to name just a few.

BTW Mark Steinman ...congrats on your last AZ predator hunt. That is really an awesome grey and story! :smile:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Larry said:


> azpredator..., other then this reply; I am not posting publicly on social media at this time.
> 
> I am however, keeping in contact with old friends through IM on Predator Talk.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

